# Need caresheet for Heteropoda venatoria



## port513 (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi!

Does anyone keep this species *Heteropoda venatoria*, I need to know how to care for it, food, setup etc.

If you know any site where I can find more information about this spider it would be perfect.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Dec 22, 2004)

I don't know if there's a caresheet out there - try a Google search. I keep mine in gallon jars with a vertical slab of cork, a sprig of silk plant and slightly damp sphagnum moss on the bottom. I add ventilation holes on each side of the jar and the lid using a soldering iron to provide plenty of cross air flow. Room temp of about 72-74 F; one cricket or lobster roach - 2-3X a week. Occasionally I mist the opposite side of the jar from where the spider is so it can drink and dampen the moss at the bottom a bit. I like them so much I keep one on my desk.

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## port513 (Dec 22, 2004)

SpiderShoppe said:
			
		

> I don't know if there's a caresheet out there - try a Google search. I keep mine in gallon jars with a vertical slab of cork, a sprig of silk plant and slightly damp sphagnum moss on the bottom. I add ventilation holes on each side of the jar and the lid using a soldering iron to provide plenty of cross air flow. Room temp of about 72-74 F; one cricket or lobster roach - 2-3X a week. Occasionally I mist the opposite side of the jar from where the spider is so it can drink and dampen the moss at the bottom a bit. I like them so much I keep one on my desk.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael


How big do they get and are they easy to breed?


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Dec 22, 2004)

port513 said:
			
		

> How big do they get and are they easy to breed?


SIZE
Results of a quick Google search:

"Adult specimens have a body length of 2.2 to 2.8 cm (about 1 inch), and have a leg span of 7 to 12 cm (3 to 5 inches)"
http://creatures.ifas.ufl.edu/urban/spiders/giant_crab_spider.htm

BREEDING
Results of a search on this site and Google:

http://arachnoboards.com/ab/archive/index.php/t-25626
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/archive/index.php/t-1080

I personally have no experience breeding this spider.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## port513 (Dec 22, 2004)

Any suggestion on how to transfer theese lightening bolts?


----------



## Wade (Dec 26, 2004)

I'd suggest doing cage transfers in an open area where the spider can't get to a hiding place easily. Have an empty deli container and a piece of cardboard handy. When the spider bolts, quickly trap it under the cup and slide the piece of cardboard underneath and then move it to it's desired location.

Wade


----------

